
@barackobama has over 6,000 Twitter followers; @hillaryclinton has under 600 - pius
http://twitter.com/laughingsquid/statuses/763693774
======
Remmy
While the statistics are interesting, one of the reasons I love this site is
it leaves the politics to the other sites. Not that I am discouraging the
avocation of any candidate. I simply came here partially to escape the online
political war.

~~~
rms
Politics aren't explictly banned here.

<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html>

------
nickb
Let's hope those numbers translate into votes and let's hope superdelegates
don't steal the election away from him.

------
aston
Hmm. Sounds like Twitter isn't Clinton's demographic. Would be hard to say her
unpopularity there reflects similar unpopularity outside of the interwebs...

